# Electric vs Von Zipper Goggles with Combyn



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

One vote for EG2. Not sure if it's compatible with that helmet but they're great goggles.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I have both the EG2 and the Fishbowl. I like the Fishbowl better because it's more comfortable. EG2 wraps around more and hugs your face little more. Fishbowl fits my Bern Watts helmet very well.


----------



## DrGwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

Should also mention that I'm wearing a size medium Giro Combyn helmet, (if that gives you an idea about the size of my head) goggles will go over the helmet.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Another vote for EG2. You can find pretty good deals on them on Steep and Cheap, and The Clymb.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

You need to try them on for fit. If they dont fit your face/helmet, no matter how good they are... they will not work.


----------



## DrGwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

F1EA said:


> You need to try them on for fit. If they dont fit your face/helmet, no matter how good they are... they will not work.


Yup know that, but unfortunately no place is close by to try them on. Was going to order some online and then ship them back if they don't fit, but I want to avoid returning if I can due to shipping and handling fees.

Are the EG2's really as huge as people say they are? My head isn't ginormous, probably an average size face. I'm leaning more towards the 2.5's. 

Thanks again for the help so far!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

EG2 are big. So are fishbowls, like really big.

EG2 are a liiittle bit less wide, but about equally high as fishbowls, so essentially they look equally big. IOX are about the same size, but look slightly smaller overall than fishbowls...

I tried a bunch of lenses and EG2 and Dragon were slightly too narrow for me... Fishbowl fit perfect and Smith IOX fit really good, but i find the fishbowls conform to my face better because the frame is soft. Oakley canopy fit me well, but the frame was too wide and not tall enough, so I didnt like it.

For your reference i wear a sz L Bern Watts helmet and use both IOX and Fishbowls. But each face, nose, cheeks are different.... :dunno:


----------



## DrGwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

F1EA said:


> EG2 are big. So are fishbowls, like really big.
> 
> EG2 are a liiittle bit less wide, but about equally high as fishbowls, so essentially they look equally big. IOX are about the same size, but look slightly smaller overall than fishbowls...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the breakdown! It was really helpful!


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

DrGwiz said:


> Thanks for the breakdown! It was really helpful!


I own both, and needless to say, the EG2's are collecting dust on my desk.


----------



## DrGwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

Anyone know how big of a size difference it is between EG2's and EG2.5's?


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a big head and tried on all of the big goggles. Out of all the large goggles availible as of summer 2012, the Fishbowls were by far the most comfortable. I have a Giro Revolver helmet and the fishbowls fit underneath the lip so there is actually a negative gap (helmet overlaps the goggles).


----------



## VonZipper (Nov 13, 2013)

Did you happen to ever pick up a new pair of goggles? Personally I wear a large Combyn with the Fishbowl. I've got a pretty big head and it works for me. If you have a medium size helmet, our Feenom N.L.S. or Skylab might work better. We're not too familiar with the sizing of EG2 and EG2.5 but those could work too. If you've gotta order them online, take a stab in the dark and return them if they don't work out. 

VonZipper is yours.. If you want it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

My Smith Vice's look made for my Combyn.


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> My Smith Vice's look made for my Combyn.


Oh really ? I'm considering this exact combo and I wasn't sure if the two would fit together well.

I can't find either locally, so I was thinking of getting them online. I've got a 59cm head circumference, which puts me right on the edge between M and L for the Combyn. I'll try an M and exchange for an L if it's too small. What size helmet do you wear with your Vices ?

EDIT: I checked my last rental helmet and it was a (very old) Smith Maze in size L (I think it said 59-62cm). It fit perfectly. I don't know how that translates into Giro sizing - anyone care to guess whether an M, or an L would be the best first guess ? I'd rather avoid sending it back to exchange for a different size... The M sounds tempting, because I want the smallest form factor possible.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i misspoke. my vices are not vices, they are squads.

i got a L helmet


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> i misspoke. my vices are not vices, they are squads.
> 
> i got a L helmet


Oh.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

DrGwiz said:


> Anyone know how big of a size difference it is between EG2's and EG2.5's?


My son is 10 and I got him some 2.5s. They are a little big, but not to the point where they look silly. He actually gets a lot of comments on them and they were a killer deal at ~60 on whiskey.

I have a smaller head though usuallly end up with a medium in most sizes and they are a little bit small on me but would have no problem using them if I needed.


----------

